# 2007 6.7L Cummins



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

I just recently purchased a 2007 Dodge Quad Cab 4X4 with the new 6.7L Cummins. I was trying to get an idea of what kind of mileage was being seen out this setup.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know but I heard that they are doing better than Ford or Chevy


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

May want to check out www.dodgetalk.com Good resource for all things Dodge. Their diesel forum is pretty active.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got a little over 5K miles on mine... 15 combined, 17 highway, 13 pulling boat.

Supposed to get better with age...


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

aggieanglr said:


> I just recently purchased a 2007 Dodge Quad Cab 4X4 with the new 6.7L Cummins. I was trying to get an idea of what kind of mileage was being seen out this setup.


\

Check out www.dieseltruckresource.com or www.turbodieselregister.com

You can find out anything you need to know about the 5.9 or 6.7 dodge ctd trucks.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. Hope this thing improves as the mileage gets up there. It will pull a house off its foundation and pass anything on the road but a diesel pump.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Not a 6.7 but I've got about 4,200 miles on my 5.9 now. I'm getting 17-18 mpg about 50/50 driving. I've heard the 6.7 gets a little less.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

I'm getting about 14 with 85% hiway @ 70-75, 16-17 if i can keep it around 65.

--Hop


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

I've got a 5.9 with 77k and it gets about 20mpg. My buddy bought a 6.7 and he is getting around 17 with 4200 miles on it.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

*mileage*

i am getting 17.6 on the hwy and 14 in town on my 2007 dodge 2500 6.7 mega..i love it ....got 16oo miles on it ,,,,

phil


----------



## SOB (Oct 11, 2007)

I have the same truck, put Cooper ATR'S 285/75/17 on mine and I am still getting 20 on the HWY and 17 in the city. Pulling a trailer it droped to 15-17HWY. If I could keep my foot out of it I think I could get 21-22mpg. Not bad for a 3/4ton 4X4.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

SOB said:


> I have the same truck, put Cooper ATR'S 285/75/17 on mine and I am still getting 20 on the HWY and 17 in the city. Pulling a trailer it droped to 15-17HWY. If I could keep my foot out of it I think I could get 21-22mpg. Not bad for a 3/4ton 4X4.


Are you going by the overhead readout?
Try doing a hand calc by dividing the number of miles by the gallons. Make sure your tank is topped off. You'll be surprised by your results, mines 2 mpg off.
I love my 6.7.. It has some major umph! Milage is alittle better than my 318 gasser. Wish It was better than 15mpg. The old 5.9 got 18-20 no problem. But, this engine has alot more displacment. I can see why it uses more fuel.
--Hop


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Naw. I'm just going by the overhead readout. I figured with technology these days that it would be on. Heck, for the money the thing cost me it ought to be on. I will have to try the good 'ol fashioned way. I agree with you on the other points. I have a 40' float that this thing will pull loaded at 90 mph if you wanted it to. Thanks for the input.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I have an 07 5.9, 4X4, 1 ton, dually, quad, and it gets at least 2-3 MPG less than the overhead. It gets about 12-13 combined. On straight HWY driving, I can get 16.
I put the Quadzilla "Towing/Economy" module in it, supposed to increase MPG by at least 1. Yes, the overhead average went up 1 MPG, but, in real life, it didn't change it. Seems that the module programs the overhead to show an extra MPG....
That computer has real issues. I can clear it, and drive 70 down the hwy, it will show I am getting 17 MPG. I can slow down to 60, and it will go up to 18.5, then, when I speed up to 70 again, it stays at 18.5, unless you clear it, again.
The only way you will really know what your mileage is, is to hand calculate it.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep, my overhead is off(high)by about 1.5mpg...

I did fill up several days ago and hit the highway for about 200 miles at
70mph. I got 19.3mpg (hand calculated), so it's getting better. I was told
that when I got 10-15K miles on it the mileage would be about as good as
it was gonna get.


----------

